# Do you see a Resortera?? No, you don't?? I do...



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Here in Mexico, "cacariza" is the word use to name the kind of scar left behind on people's face by small pox, acne or any other situation that would leave this kind of scares. Some times, people with this kind of scares are called "cacarizos" but that is very rude.
I cut this log of mezquite and I thought that I could make a resortera from it: Do you see a resortera?? No, you do not?? I do...

















Just one problem right?? There were not forks, so how could I still make a resortera out of this?? I know how about if I dust it off??








Yeah , I found the resortera hidden inside the log, there was just one little problem. The log had been eaten inside by a worm and had left behind marks on the surface of the wood. I had to find a good name for this resortera, so I name it * LA KAKARIZA*.








How does it shoot?? Well, I had taken down about 35 inca doves with it and here is a little proof: http://slingshotforu...ca-dove-hunter/
I hope you like it and as usual any comments would be highly appreciated. Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry I can't see a Resortera







. Rather I can see a wonderful masterpiece made with hand and heart


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful fork, you have a good eye, nothing wrong with a few worm tracks it gives the wood character.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

this is by far my favorite natural slingshot. the hourglass shape is awesome. it must have been extremely satisfying to work on.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Heavy duty, Carnal!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beut!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

excellent catty ! the waisted shape and larger base give it great shape. grain, finnish and colour are fantastic to.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Beauty arises from the ashes


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

A magician, slingshot out of nowhere!
1 question, do you need heavy-duty sanding machines to shape it, or just manual file with patience?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Resorteras just don't get better than that! Beautiful work, amigo. I love that slingshot!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This is a true work of art and a Peruvian hunter. keep up the good work.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning, i love the shape of the finished fork and the grain in that wood is super stunning.

Top job


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Very well done X. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Another true masterpiece from our Resortera Contingent. I love the posts on these Old School Pieces and also as a side benefit I learn another word to add to my Spanish lingo.

The hourglass shape really sets this off; it's something you don't see much aside from some of the Thai pieces on ebay. The carving of this work from a rough log-like piece of wood is an achievement in itself and the influence of Cheapo really shows here.

I love this one amigo; keep them coming.

PS Work soon commences on a tornado oak/chained slingshot for you from me.


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like pretty much a work of art
congratulations

Regards Gabriel



Hermosa, me gusta mucho una verdadera obra de arte 
mis felicitaciones


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful piece of work with us, and the lesson that we must look with more than our eye to see the full potential of what is in front of us.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I had to look at the pictures one more time and the first picture (before he carved it) looks like a hand holding a piece of firewood. It is amazing to me that this man has carved a slingshot as beautiful as this out of a block of what I would dismiss as junk wood.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

After seeing this I will be looking at potential forks different now.


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

"_A magician, slingshot out of nowhere!
1 question, do you need heavy-duty sanding machines to shape it, or just manual file with patience?"_

I was wondering the same... What do you used for shaping it?

¿Cuchillo, lima, escofina...? (Knife, file, rasp...)

What tube do you used (size) ¿Que tubo usaste? ¿Del mismo que Chepo? Same as Chepo's? (Creo que fue él quien mencionó 2015 en algún otro post) (I think it was he who mentioned 2015 in some other post)

Por cierto muy bien hecha igual que las demás, y las de los demás. (Chepo, Chaneque y el resto de los Mexicanos; excepto yo)









Saludos!!!

Rubén


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Xodoo; very good work on that tree trunk. Some people make slingshots out of forks and some make slingshots out of anything that is laying around. Good on you brother...Frogman


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Beauty is truly under the skin.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Look no more!

Good work brother. Como diría el Piporro... "Se aventó ...se aventó"


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Sorry I can't see a Resortera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e-shot,
So, you can not see a resortera. Well look for a slingshot... thanks for your comment. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Beautiful fork, you have a good eye, nothing wrong with a few worm tracks it gives the wood character.


harpersgrace, 
Thanks for your comment. I thought the same about the worm tracks, otherwise I would not have finished the resortera. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

colt said:


> this is by far my favorite natural slingshot. the hourglass shape is awesome. it must have been extremely satisfying to work on.


colt,
I am glad to know that you like this resortera. It was extremely hard to work it since I only used a knife and sand paper. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> beut!


Thanks fo stopping by and comment. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

colt said:


> this is by far my favorite natural slingshot. the hourglass shape is awesome. it must have been extremely satisfying to work on.


colt,
Thanks, I am glad you like this resortera. It took a lot of work to make it since I only use a nife and sand paper. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> excellent catty ! the waisted shape and larger base give it great shape. grain, finnish and colour are fantastic to.


NoSugarRob,
Something that I like about mezquite is the permanent possibility to be amazed by the colors and grain of the wood. You just never know the outcome of a log of mezquite. Thanks for you commment, I am glad you like the resortera. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> A magician, slingshot out of nowhere!
> 1 question, do you need heavy-duty sanding machines to shape it, or just manual file with patience?


kobe23,
Magician?? Mnnn no, not a magician, but just a lot of work. I only used a knife and sand paper and lots of patience. Thanks for your comment. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

enddays said:


> Beauty arises from the ashes


Your right this resortera came out of ashes and an ugly log. Thanks for stopping by. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Resorteras just don't get better than that! Beautiful work, amigo. I love that slingshot!!


It is good to know that resorteras do not get better than that. I am the one with a lot to improve on, so I keep working on it. Nice to read from you. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> This is a true work of art and a Peruvian hunter. keep up the good work.


Who is the Peruvian hunter?? You are just too nice, but I might call myself an artesanian, not an artist. Thanks for your very kind words. Saludos.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Excellent work Xidoo, you are just too modest to accept the fact that you ARE a master slingshot craftsman !!









I really like the shape of the resortera, and the colour too, it isn't shiny or anything fancy, but a beautiful piece of craftmanship designed for a great day out hunting.

Keep those slingshots coming,
(p.s great work on the Inca doves with your resortera, just recently saw the thread).

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

locko75 said:


> That is absolutely stunning, i love the shape of the finished fork and the grain in that wood is super stunning.
> 
> Top job


locko75,
I must tell you that I was not sure about the outcome from this piece of log. I just took and hope to get something decent out of it. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Very well done X. Can't wait to see the next one.


MidniteMarauder,
I can wait myself to post the next one. Greetings and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Another true masterpiece from our Resortera Contingent. I love the posts on these Old School Pieces and also as a side benefit I learn another word to add to my Spanish lingo.
> 
> The hourglass shape really sets this off; it's something you don't see much aside from some of the Thai pieces on ebay. The carving of this work from a rough log-like piece of wood is an achievement in itself and the influence of Cheapo really shows here.
> 
> ...


jmplsnt,
I must reconize that I like the to get curve shapes in my slingshots, I think they make them look nice. It is true that there is influence of Chepo in the making of this resortera, otherwise the log would had been trashed, since it had not a *Y *shape.
I am happy to know that you are working on a tornado oak/chained slingshot for me. I already have something for you. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Gabriel66 said:


> I like pretty much a work of art
> congratulations
> 
> Regards Gabriel
> ...


Gabriel66,
You are very kind, but I just can call myself an artesanian if any name could be apply to me. I am glad you like the resortera. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

AJW said:


> Thanks for sharing that beautiful piece of work with us, and the lesson that we must look with more than our eye to see the full potential of what is in front of us.


AJW,
I must state that I had no idea if the log would provide a resortera at all. I took it as a challege and I guees I did a good job. Thanks for your kind words. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I had to look at the pictures one more time and the first picture (before he carved it) looks like a hand holding a piece of firewood. It is amazing to me that this man has carved a slingshot as beautiful as this out of a block of what I would dismiss as junk wood.


Jmplsnt,
I must tell you that the piece was bigger and with a *Y* shape, but the worms that eaten it so bad at the forks that I thought, it was useless. I took it a as a challege to get something out of it. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> After seeing this I will be looking at potential forks different now.


Dragonmaster,
I am glad you got this new idea and hope to you see apply soon. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Grafvitnir said:


> "_A magician, slingshot out of nowhere!
> 1 question, do you need heavy-duty sanding machines to shape it, or just manual file with patience?"_
> 
> I was wondering the same... What do you used for shaping it?
> ...


Grafvitnir,
I used a knife, sand paper and lots of work, so there is not magician work. Anybody can do this with lots of pacience. 
The size of surgical tube is as follow: inside diameter 3/8, walls 3/32, relaxed lenght 9 inches, expanded length 31 inches. I bought it at the market, so I do not know the number of the surgical tubes.

Use una navaja curva dentada que tengo, lija y mucha paciencia, asi que no hay magia. Cualquiera que quiera puede hacer una . 
Las dimenciones del los tubos quirurjicos son las siguientes: diametro interior 3/8 , paredes 3/32. mide 9 pulgadas relajado, estirado alcaza las 31 pulgadas. Marca delmer, pues es el unico lugar donde consigo mis resortes, asi que no se que numero sean. 
No se devalue mi Ruben, espero que pronto nos demuestre que si puede hacer buenas recuas, solo es que quiera. Saludos


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

frogman said:


> Xodoo; very good work on that tree trunk. Some people make slingshots out of forks and some make slingshots out of anything that is laying around. Good on you brother...Frogman


Frogman,
I must reconize that I was not sure that I was going to get a resortera from this log. I thought it was useless, so I thought that I might have to trash it and find another one. Thanks for your words I hope to bring soon a new resortera. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Beauty is truly under the skin.


Dan the Slingshot Man,
I totally agree with you. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Look no more!
> 
> Good work brother. Como diría el Piporro... "Se aventó ...se aventó"


*Chepo, *
*Orale pues, no hay que buscarle mas los tres pies al gato. Gracias por su comentario Mai. 
*


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

AJT said:


> Excellent work Xidoo, you are just too modest to accept the fact that you ARE a master slingshot craftsman !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJT,
I know a couple of guys in this forum, from which I could learn so much that I just know that I need to be serious about making resorteras. I live the color of the wood in this piece just as much as you. 
It is a great piece for hunting it fits like a glove and I really love that. 
Thanks for your comments, Saludos.


----------

